

Ask HN: Does Anyone Else Have a "New" Gmail? - marklabedz

I have a slightly refreshed Gmail header - where the Gmail, Calendar, Documents and Settings links are located.  I didn't see any mention of it, so wondering if there's any new functionality. (I haven't found any.)
======
us
See here: <http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/16/google-new-toolbar/>

------
michaelelliot
It's not just Gmail. It seems that Google have changed their header menu for
search and probably other services, too.

